# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Τηλεφωνικά καλώδια RJ11 4κλονα και 2κλονα, μαύρου και γκρι χρώματος

## mesazon

*Πωλούνται τηλεφωνικά καλώδια RJ11 4κλονα και 2κλονα πλακέ, μαύρου και γκρι χρώματος

*Καινούρια, Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα στις παρακάτω ποσότητες-4κλονο μαύρο 2μ 80τμχ
-2κλονο μαύρο 2μ 15τμχ
-4κλονο γκρι 2μ 20τμχ

rj11 2klono black unsealed.jpg

rj11 4klono black unsealed.jpg

rj11 4klono grey unsealed.jpg

rj11.jpg

Τιμή: 0,20 ευρώ / καλώδιο

----------

